# Sacrificing



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

what's something you've had to sacrifice for your SO? it can be a tiny thing or a big thing.

although i haven't done it yet (will in about two weeks or so), i think one of the biggest sacrifices i'll be making is moving from a place i was born and raised in, new york, to some place 100% opposite, in mississippi, to be with toby. i'm leaving my family, friends, and job behind here and i'm very nervous and scared, but i know he's gonna be worth it.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't think of it as a sacrifice. Think of it as the beginning of a new chapter in your life.

:hug:


----------



## Zoey (Feb 15, 2007)

Awww Jen,I am so excited for you,and I can see why your nervous and scared,but I think its a great thing you are doing!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 15, 2007)

oh! you are coming to Mississippi? Where?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 15, 2007)

Jenn, I know it's going to be so hard for you, but it will also be so good for you!! And you will be closer to MEEE LOL!

I think the biggest sacrifice that I made was having Evan, it was a good sacrifice though. I gave up a few friends and staying up as late as I wanted, but traded it all in for a beautiful baby boy who probably saved me from doing things that were wrong (not talking drugs or anything, just not giving myself the best life).


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to live in Mississippi for eight years. I loved living in Mississippi as I found the people to be very friendly. I live in Louisiania now and I am originally from Philadelphia,PA. Are you moving on the GulfCoast it used to be beautiful there until Hurricane Kathrina hit.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 15, 2007)

The biggest for my husband was moving to Arkansas over the summer...I am from Washington state and we both met in Arizona while in college...we lived there 6 years...I loved it. Had amazing job, friends...the best shopping and night life....but he missed his family so we moved to Arkansas...its not so bad b/c he is happy but I am still adjusting and I miss Nordstrom and the MAC store DAILY!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 15, 2007)

error


----------



## rlise (Feb 15, 2007)

well w/ my man for him and my kids , i have given up my life to take care of the home and kids.... i dont do a darn thing on my own or w/ him hardly like 2x a year we do something!

if he were to answer this it would prolly be similar to my answer. he would prolly say he has given up majority of his life to his job now because he has to take care of us. but he does however go out ALOT and i never do! men are stingy creatures!


----------



## Jen (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree w/Marisol. I don't necessarily see it as a sacrifice. It is the beginning of a new part of your life. When I was younger, I did the same thing Jennifer. I wasn't as far away as you are going to be though and I know that does make a difference. I loved my "new" life! I did miss my family a lot though. You will adjust and do fine. Good luck and I'll be thinking of you. :7dh: :hugss:

I know I didn't really answer your question but I just wanted to add my .02 on this!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jenn... i did a similar thing like you.. moved away from my family and friends because my boyfriend was an elected official and had to stay in his town. It is a HUGE adjustment... but trust me you will get used to it.

Feeling scared and nervous is totally normal... I did. Sometimes I still want to cry, but in the end it is all worth it.

maybe in the future you can move back closer to your family, but for now... you'll be okay.

I hope everything works out for you, and that you're very happy!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck and don't see it as a sacrifice!

I moved away from my family to be with James and I don't regret it for a second. I don't see it as a sacrifice at all.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

awww. thanks so much, everyone :heart: you're all very right!

thanks for sharing your stories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, it _was_ gonna be jackson or a surrounding, quieter area, but we decided meridian so i could be close to his family while he's at work for 2 weeks at a time.

LOL very true!

i heard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> meridian is where we'll be living. i'd say almost central mississippi?

thanks so much, girls!

i'm glad to know i'm not the only one. everyone made it out to be like i was crazy. "HOW COULD YOU MOVE FROM NEW YORK TO THE STICKS?!?!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok,you will be living about 45 miuntes away from where I live. My husband used to work on the air force base there.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know how much I've sacrificed.. probably only small things, like petrol to drive the hour it takes to get to his house (which will be an hour and a half soon, he's moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). But to reverse the situation, my degree at uni is museum studies and living in Australia, I have been thinking that job prospects would be better overseas. I have an English passport so I want to do a post grad degree there, at the end of this year or mid 2008. When I told Aaron he wanted to know if we could live somewhere near a port so he can continue his job as dockmaster. He didn't even hesitate to ask if he could come too, if he could transfer his degree to an english university or anything, and I know that would have to be a massive sacrifice for him. I have family there, but he would have nothing.

I can't imagine how much your move must mean to your hubby to be, and I think it's so romantic! :heart:


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 16, 2007)

i know where you're talking about! cool.

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

awwww. how sweet of him. i hope everything works out with you two!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 16, 2007)

Jen it might be a little bit of a culture shock moving there but like Marisol said, you'll be starting a new chapter in your life!!!! Besides we're all here for you when you move so you won't be lonely.....you'll always have MUT!!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 16, 2007)

i wish you the very best of luck and I know whatever you do, it will be for the best.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, hubby made the same sacrifice as you! We met in his hometown in Tennessee while I was on a summer internship in between college and grad school. A month after we met, he told me (not asked, but just announced!!!) that he was looking for jobs in Indiana where I was moving to at the end of the summer to start grad school! It was definitely scary for him -- hubby is very shy, and spent his whole life either with his parents, or at college which was very near to his grandparents who he visited often. He also spent the whole 2 1/2 years we were in Indiana working a job he didn't like, since it was all he could find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then after I graduated, we moved to Missouri to be closer to my family (his family can travel to visit us easier than my family can, so this way we can see both families fairly often). However, he really likes it here in Missouri since it is a little more Southern / Midwestern -- not as Southern as Tennessee, but definitely not as Northern as Indiana!

I don't think I've sacrificed anything too big ... just small things like trying to work out our schedules and such. Grad school was tough for us because I had no free time to spend with him; now our schedules are rough again because hubby is working full-time and taking night classes and he has no free time! But maybe eventually once he finishes his schooling (in like 4 or 5 years!) we will actually have some time together! lol Or maybe we will have kids by that time so we'll still be busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But we have both had to make sacrifices with our schedules, and make an effort to make what time we have together quality time!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 16, 2007)

Except for me it was the other way round. I moved from a beautiful rural part of the country to one of the worst towns to live in (highest rate of car crime and teenage pregnancy in the country). Everyone thought I was mad, but strangely I like living here.


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 16, 2007)

im sure it will be fine change isnt always bad i left my high school friends and everything to be with the guy im with and im doing great.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 17, 2007)

I cant really think of anything

Just wanted to say good luck Jennifer and like everyone else said its more like the beginning of a new chapter


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks, all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess the most I sacrificed was giving up my dream of moving to France for a year after college b/c I didn't want to leave Chris behind. But it was never definite in the first place, so I don't really consider it to be a sacrifice.

Jennifer, I just wanted to wish you good luck. I'm sure it will all work out well, although it'll probably be an adjustment. Almost any place in the world can be the best place to live as long as you're with the person you love. :1f:


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

i totally agree! that's why i don't mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

maybe chris would love to move to france, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 18, 2007)

Well if you ever need a friend, you have one 45 minutes away!!!!


----------



## Saje (Feb 18, 2007)

I just wanted to wish you luck on the move. It will be great and I am sure well worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, Jen! That is a huge sacrifice you are making. But I'm glad to see that you have a lot of faith in your love and in Toby to do this. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

awww. i love you guys! thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 19, 2007)

Stay with Toby--move to the moon if he asks--he is the best friend you will ever have.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 22, 2007)

Im in the same situation, kind of. I was planning on staying in Maine for college, but the guy i've been crazy about for the past 6 years lives in Canada, 700 miles away (12 hours) It's so scary, he's the only person i'll know there and it'll be the first time im "on my own" apart from my family, and i've lived a pretty sheltered life..becuase my mom is so overprotective. It's gonna be worth it as well, I can't wait to be with him permanently, im counting the days..


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so you know where i'm coming from! best of luck to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Mar 22, 2007)

That's right, open that fudger and turn those pages! You will soon be settled in havin' a great time.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 22, 2007)

I moved away from my family and two best friends in the world (we are like sisters, only better because we chose each other, ha ha) because my husband got a job in another city. I was ready for a new start but sometimes I want to move back to my hometown. However, I don't regret moving away because I've met new friends here and broadened my horizons. For example, I went to a very good university that gave me the opportunity to go to Ireland for a semester, where I had a blast and met great people.

There are advantages and disadvantages to everything. No doubt you'll be homesick at times, but you will also have new experiences that will widen your mind. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Leony (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww my newlywed girl!

I agree with Mar it's a new chapter in your life!

Anyway married life is bittersweet and I think I've "sacrificed" a LOT. I can't even count of how many times I "sacrificed" in my married life. lmao.

:7dh: sweety


----------



## Andi (Mar 22, 2007)

First of all good luck Jennifer, IÂ´m sure it wonÂ´t be that much of a sacrifice. But I know it can be scary to leave everything behind. I am not attached at all to my hometown, my area, Vienna or even my country..but for someone who is I can see that itÂ´s a very hard thing to move to some place completely different!!!

The thing IÂ´ve "sacrificed" in my relationship with Shawn is that we can only see each other 2 times a year for a couple of weeks at a time, and thatÂ´s the hardest thing I ever had to go through..and itÂ´ll be like that for the next 2 1/2 years.

And then after I graduate there will be another huge step that already scares the crap out of me. Moving to the US, getting married (lol thatÂ´s not the scary part) and then??? Doing my residency in the US? If that doesnÂ´t work out..get a job at McDonalds???? :kopfkratz: So yeah, my sacrifice is that I give up a safe education and a safe path (residency and jobs in Austria would be easily obtainable) for something completely unsafe, something I canÂ´t plan yet, which makes me very nervous already.

Love makes us do crazy things, thatÂ´s the beautiful thing about it! IÂ´m sure everything will be fine, Jennifer. IÂ´m happy that you finally get to be with Toby and start your lives together


----------



## Bea (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been in your situation Jennifer. I moved from Norway to Australia to be with my man. I was there for about 5 years and now we are back in Norway trying to decide were to settle permanently, or at least where to stay most of the time.

I left my studies, friends, family, job etc., but haven't regretted it. Life is all about taking a risk. You just know when it feels right I think. However, it's not easy, so be prepared for hard times as well as good times. Have an open mind and it could be something that will allow you to grow immensly as a person. I think that you really get to know yourself, see what stuff you are made of, when you get out of your comfort zone to experience something new.

You are making a sacrifice, but you will probably get heaps in return

Good luck!


----------



## NYchic (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow GOOD LUCK! I don't know about other people but I LOVE new experiences and starting anew. I am from NY myself and I have lived in Maryland and then moved back to NYC, it was an experience and I am glad I had it. I don't want to live in NYC all my life. That would be boring, living in one place for all of your life. It's good to try new things and new places, I would love to start anew in a new town, it would be fun.

Good Luck and hope you like Mississippi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks sooo much, everyone, and thanks for sharing your stories  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 30, 2007)

Aw. You're lucky at least. To have your guy still be with you despite distance.

I feel lame now. :scared: I was willing to move to his country but he didnt see us as a proper relationship. I would make the hugest sacrafice to move out of my comfort area for my guy.

Anyway Jen, hope it goes well for you. It will be scary - no doubt. But all that matters is that you got him... best of luck!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 30, 2007)

That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 30, 2007)

not lame at all. people do crazy things for love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope it works out okay in the end for you.


----------

